# tolex service



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

who does tolexing in hamilton area that is reasonable ?

jcm 800 head and 4x12 cab.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Bump!

I have a cab that needs to be done as well.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Any auto upholstery shop could do the work.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm in Niagara Falls and I do tolex work. Stripping the cabinets down to wood is the longest and most labor costly process.

What kind of resto did you have in mind? Straight up replacement black? or something special?


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

plan was to do something wild. But just sold the cab.
Thanks for the offer, will contact you when the time comes again. 
Just do tolexing ?


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

hi, have a line on a 4x12 marshall cab that will need re-tolxing. PM me a cost to strip and tolex.thanks


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Do you have access to Baby Blue tolex?


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> I'm in Niagara Falls and I do tolex work. Stripping the cabinets down to wood is the longest and most labor costly process.
> 
> What kind of resto did you have in mind? Straight up replacement black? or something special?


Hi, I need a project covered, Can you email me a [email protected] .Thanks


----------

